# Bought a Honda EU3000IS



## mikefla (Oct 7, 2013)

Hey guys bought my first generator today. Main reason i bought it was to run my Popup A/C (I live in Fla) and other smalls things when we go camping. I was just wondering if i made a good choice. I was going to buy this generator new i found it online for 2000 with free shipping and of course no taxes.. But a guy had one for sale on CL with 40hrs on it for 1600.00 so i drove 1.5 hrs to look at it and it has few scratches on it runs and works fine so far.. He wouldnt budge on price but he did throw ina nice little caert to move it on.. Im still kinda beating myself up if i should have paid the extra 400.00 and just went with a new one? thanks Mike


----------



## kanoa50 (Oct 6, 2013)

I buy a lot off CL. I rarely will ever pay full price for anything on craigslist...no matter what even if it is a Honda. The best way to field that is to phone test that firmness a little before you head out. But with that said you can't go too wrong with a Honda so I wouldn't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't beat yourself up. 40 hours, if it was maintained properly, is NOTHING. A few scratches - that's nothing.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

mikefla said:


> Hey guys bought my first generator today.


A couple of things:

1. Inside the side cover, on a small sticker is the serial number. It is in the form of EXXX-1234567. If you will send me a PM with that number, I can look it and tell you a little history of the unit, as well as if it has any factory warranty remaining.

2. Never allow the generator to sit more than a month with gas in the tank. It will decay, clog the carburetor, and make it difficult or impossible to start. Ideally, when you think the generator will sit more than 30 days, be sure to let it "run dry" to completely remove the fuel from the system. Even aftermarket fuel treatments aren't any good with modern fuels, especially if they have any ethanol.

3. Watch the charge on the battery if you expect to use the electric start. A good idea is to get an inexpensive trickle charger and keep the battery fully-charged all the time. Just add fresh fuel and twist the key for reliable starting. 

Hope this helps...

[email protected]
Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone.


----------



## pshayes (Oct 7, 2013)

I have had one of these inverters for about 5 years and it has never missed a beat. we use it steady for a couple weeks a year for camp power and it starts in cold weather and is good on fuel.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Robert Coats said:


> A good idea is to get an inexpensive trickle charger and keep the battery fully-charged all the time.


A float charger is a better idea as it keeps the battery fully charged but will not overcharge the battery during extended storage.

A float charger will limit current to maintain the level of charge. A trickle charger does not.


----------



## mikefla (Oct 7, 2013)

thanks everyone... will do Robert I called Honda Monday with the number on the side of the Gen they told me its a 2010 model.. i will get the one you asking for and pm you it tomorrow thanks...for all the info so far. I hope to get to mess around with it some more this weekend...


----------

